# New to the distance casting game..



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

So I have been wanting to get into the distance for a couple years. Finally took the jump and bought a Century Kompressor SS from Spotty Dog. I am a rod builder, but I did not think I could beat the deal for a built rod. It came with Century's sliding reel seat, a reducer, and a nice bag. The only thing I dont like is the guides. The guides look like something out of the 80's.

Anyway so I hit the field today for the first time using it. First of Rod is a beast. The butt section on this thing is not joke. I also love the way tips are on European sticks. The tips feel soft but they are a lot more powerful than you might think. I would say once you get 2-3 ft down in the tip, the power becomes obvious.

Couple questions.
One is it natural to get knot/line rub on your front push wrist?
2nd what knots do you tie to connect shock and running line?
3rd what pound shock you use?

I did not pendelum or otg today. I just lowered the reel seat to the bottom of the butt section and casted hatteras style.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*A couple answers...*

1) Yes. It happens more often when casting into a crosswind and can be an indication that you aren't lining up the reel correctly to begin with.

2) The shock and running line are connected with a blob knot for tournaments. For practice with the baseball when I'll be constantly retrieving the ball across the field I tie an overhand in the shock, pass the running line through the overhand and tie a 4-wrap uni. If we get together I can show you the blob knot in all its fancy-ness.

3) Tournament rules specify .75mm hi-viz shock leader. This generally means 60# mono like BPS Tightline, Berkeley Big Game or Ande. Some of he better lines have higher test that mics out right, like Sufix Surf.

Evan


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

I wont cast without a wrist guard of some sort . .
The line burns are one thing but when you snap a leader off and the tag ends slams into your wrist you will remember it for a while ..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

When you complete the hit and the sinker is away, release the "death grip" with your top hand. This will do two things for you, faster rod recovery (less "wobble") and less wrist burn. 

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jebson38 said:


> So I have been wanting to get into the distance for a couple years. Finally took the jump and bought a Century Kompressor SS from Spotty Dog. I am a rod builder, but I did not think I could beat the deal for a built rod. It came with Century's sliding reel seat, a reducer, and a nice bag. The only thing I dont like is the guides. The guides look like something out of the 80's.
> 
> Anyway so I hit the field today for the first time using it. First of Rod is a beast. The butt section on this thing is not joke. I also love the way tips are on European sticks. The tips feel soft but they are a lot more powerful than you might think. I would say once you get 2-3 ft down in the tip, the power becomes obvious.
> 
> ...


Century still uses those guides on most of their factory builds. Since fuji supplies that type to the UK market only, I have had to order some spares for occasional repairs for customer rods--- I do stick with alconites for my own rods, although performance wise I'm not sure there is a huge difference.

The rod you have is plenty capable of big distances--- what reel are you using ?

Welcome to the distance bug-- be warned-- it can bite hard !


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Reel*

Right now I am using an abu 5500 CT chrome rocket with a got distance adjustable mono mag. I could not blow the reel up yesterday and it was pissing me off. Got home took the reel apart and found out I had a brake block that had come loose. I have a 6500 Monochrome on order....

Mark you would think those guides would be supstantially heavier then a alconite....Makes me think this rod with an aloconite maybe a little different.

I love the century adjustable reel seat though. Looks like something one could easily make with a 26 reel seat and a coaster.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Oh and speaking of...*

I have the adjustable fishing mag, does anybody have the adjustable tourney mag (longer knurled knob) that they would want to get rid of?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jebson38 said:


> Right now I am using an abu 5500 CT chrome rocket with a got distance adjustable mono mag. I could not blow the reel up yesterday and it was pissing me off. Got home took the reel apart and found out I had a brake block that had come loose. I have a 6500 Monochrome on order....
> 
> Mark you would think those guides would be supstantially heavier then a alconite....Makes me think this rod with an aloconite maybe a little different.
> 
> I love the century adjustable reel seat though. Looks like something one could easily make with a 26 reel seat and a coaster.


 Most wouldn't want the reel seat-- the reel sits closer to the rod with just the coasters and makes it easier to grip the reel without slipping-- especially for those with smaller hands. 

I'm still waiting to get out and do more testing on my 5500 monochrome-- initial impressions are pretty good so far-- but I have only had it out once.

I think you may be right on the alconites being lighter-- tho I never actually weighed em both for comparison. There is likely to be someone at a tournament that will have an SS with alconites-- for comparison purposes. Just a thought.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I was able to get a pretty good grip on the spool yesterday with the seat. Of course I am not creating the torque you guys are from pendelum and otg.

I did discover something right off the bat...When surf fishing I put the shock knot to the left of the spool tried this with a low reel position and she ate me up. Moved to the right of the spool and it did not get me anymore.

Anybody got a book or regulations? Want to look at line rules per gram and other rules.

One other thing. I swear it feels like I can generate more power in a hatteras cast with the reel in the low position. Am I crazy?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.carolinasurfcasters.com/tournamentrules.htm
Local clubs rules


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jebson38 said:


> I was able to get a pretty good grip on the spool yesterday with the seat. Of course I am not creating the torque you guys are from pendelum and otg.
> 
> I did discover something right off the bat...When surf fishing I put the shock knot to the left of the spool tried this with a low reel position and she ate me up. Moved to the right of the spool and it did not get me anymore.
> 
> ...


You are in trouble!! There are soooo many things you will be "discovering" that you will eventually spend most of your free time thinking about ways to make your lead fly further. You are just getting into this and it seems like a whole nother world has opened up to you doesn't it? LOL

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jebson38 said:


> One other thing. I swear it feels like I can generate more power in a hatteras cast with the reel in the low position. Am I crazy?


I can see low reel benefitting most casting styles-- with the top hand free to do nothing but push-- most will find they can get a deeper bend in the rod-- tho some still get excellent results with high reel.


----------

